# The Old Timers Secret Santa General Mitherings Thread (Entries Closed)



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

UPDATE:

New thread for arrivals 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/336162-old-timers-secret-santa-has-arrived-thread.html

*UPDATE: Everyone sorted, drop me an urgent PM if you have not had a PM..! Also, new thread 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/330509-old-timers-ss-who-i-am-thread.html*

UPDATE:

Sorting to commence in the very near future 

*UPDATE:

Final list here, please see post and contact ASAP if any issues:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...-thread-entries-closed-15.html#post1063237772*

UPDATE:

Likes and Dislikes thread is live!

*http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...nta-likes-dislikes-thread.html#post1063211889
*
*UPDATE:

Paypal monies now please, £1 per receiving dog (if you have a pair of dogs but are only having one present then £1 is correct etc).

Please see this post for How To Guide:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...s-thread-entries-closed-7.html#post1063208776*

UPDATE:
_
Be on the look out for Paypal/address details from the start of next week some time! £10 budget, OK, not OK? Air your thoughts on that if you like 

Please see this post for up to date participant list:

*http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...s-thread-entries-closed-5.html#post1063202154*_*
*

*UPDATE:

OPEN FOR ENTRY REQUESTS until 5pm Wednesday, 18th September 2013. Please see post 41 for details:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...s-thread-entries-closed-5.html#post1063193141*[/CENTER]

OK, here we go, thread one!

*Welcome to the Old Timers 
Secret Santa of 2013* :thumbup:​
Let me take this moment whilst you're all still reading to say that *nothing is yet 100% confirmed*. This is a general GoldenShadow throws thoughts out there and we can discuss and/or whitter on as we go, thread 

As it has already been established, this Secret Santa is to be restricted more heavily than previous Secret Santas. We want to maximise the experience and ensure this is the very best one yet. This is not a thread to see who wants to be involved, this has largely been established already and there are currently no plans to allow numbers to grow significantly.

I still have to update the spreadsheet from my most recent PM's AND there are a few people I am yet to discuss participation with so this is not a complete least by any stretch of the imagination. There is also a possibility that some people's names will drop off nearer the time depending on circumstances, as in previous years.

This will be updated as and when, it is merely a starting point so there is somewhere for everyone to flock and share their opinions/suggestions/questions should they wish to.

I would *much* prefer it if people allow all Old Timers Secret Santa threads to be started by myself. In past years other members have started them including opening present thread, but posters sometimes find it harder to find these. It is lots easier if people can simply view threads started by me and know that everything relevant will be on there.

That's all for now, folks  
Hope you are all enjoying the weekend ​


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I squealed a bit when I saw this thread  I can't wait to get involved in all the fun for our dogs


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Really looking forward to this year's SS !


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh and as per, if anyone would rather PM me then that is also fine.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> Really looking forward to this year's SS !


Me too

Are we having clues again this year, please, pretty please.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks GS


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!!! 

Well Done GS - Its going to be a Gooden im sure. :smile5:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

*soils herself in excitement*


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Excellent! And thanks again for doing this GS! 

Something to look forward to as the days get shorter!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP CHRISTMAS

*is excited*


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yay  I can't wait. Lily, you're an angel


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Exciting  I'm guessing my name is on the updated list  I love SS but I do like smaller ones because you're more likely to know the people and their dogs well enough to enjoy buying for them


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Christmas is coming, the geese are getting fat
The Concrete Heads are waiting for the old guy in the hat

To come on down the chimney or through the letterbox
They'll be praying for something special, even woollen socks

From their lovely secret santas whomever they may be
And in turn will buy theirs lovely gifts to put beneath their trees


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Yaaaaaay!!! Maggie's first SS! It's been a long time coming :yesnod:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope everyone has a GREAT secret Santa this year. I'll look forward to all of your pictures! Gosh - I'm talking about the unwrapping of presents and it's only September!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yaaaaay!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Yay .. the excitement overwhelms me   

I'm so so so so looking forward to it, can't wait for the fun to begin!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Can we have a likes and dislikes thread now please boss?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Can we have a likes and dislikes thread now please boss?


Anyone would think you were stuck at home with a dodgy leg or something .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Anyone would think you were stuck at home with a dodgy leg or something .


Now what could possibly make you think that :001_tongue:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Anyone would think you were stuck at home with a dodgy leg or something .


She's just superbly organised :yesnod:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, guess what?

It's nearly

Christmas!!!



Thanks GS!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm so excited!! 
So when can we start buying presents for our SS :001_tt1:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Woo! Looking forward to it this year! Gonna out my thinking cap on for a good clue this year


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

dandogman said:


> Hope everyone has a GREAT secret Santa this year. I'll look forward to all of your pictures! Gosh - I'm talking about the unwrapping of presents and it's only September!


It's never to early for Christmas  no matter how old you get :001_tongue:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Along with the food, time with family and the whole festive feel, SS is one of my favourite things about Christmas now


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay!! I'm very excited to get involved this year  thanks GS!!!!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> It's never to early for Christmas  no matter how old you get :001_tongue:


Thank you Milliepoochie as I wouldn't be in the SS if it wasn't for your reassurance last year about me not being able to meet the deadlines, I'm all ready and raring to go this year


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've already more than enough for my DD for Christmas so could do with the distraction to stop me spending on her


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

What are the rules? I've never done one before


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh bugger. We were away camping so missed the thread.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

There has never been a thread for people to put names down etc, that's not how it works and sadly if it was done that way even more people would have to be let down.

Nothing on this thread is final and there are certain people I am yet to speak to. It's just a gathering of thoughts/the beginnings thread, nothing more nothing less. There was no intention on my part for things to roll out as they have but I had to make do with how it got brought up at a not overly ideal time.

I am in no huge hurry to say yes/no to the flock of PM's I have had since this thread because that's how control is lost. The title of this thread does say that entries are closed at the molent! It is also not first come first serve. As I said I wouldn't have organised it as it has gone ideally so had to make do.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh and I think it's a good idea to wait until entrants are finalised in a couple weeks to do likes and dislikes. Otherwise the thread may get clogged with posts of people who then decide not to take part or disappear.

All in good time, children


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Have a good time on your ss Lily and Rupert and everyone else! 

xxx

licks from Marnie


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Have fun everyone. Can't believe its nearly Christmas


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Thanks GS, as always, for being willing to put up with the difficult foreigner


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

ooh exciting!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Minor update. Just beginning to get stuck into PMs and finalise list. Quite cross with some of the messages I've had to be honest, and so I'm going to take this opportunity to say:

If ANYONE starts being elitist or suggests in any way shape or form that this is a popularity contest, I will boot you off the SS list with immediate effect and there will be no warning of this. You will be gone from the list and that's that.

You are not *safe* from when you have your person/dog to post to, either. If anyone displays any behaviour which I deem inappropriate (ie. making others feel bad, suggesting this is a popularity contest) then I will step in and inform the person posting to you to hold off until further notice/completely.

I am hoping people are just not thinking before they send some messages. I don't want to be a boring old bag but this is meant to be a nice, fun thing to do and if anyone even threatens to disrupt the lovely, joyful imagine of Old Timers SS 2013 that I have in my head there will be hell.

Probably update this again later. Hope everyone has had a nice weekend


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember when I used to wish Christmas would stay away for as long as possible, but since doing the SS I must admit, I started to wish the days away til it is Christmas! It has reminded me how Christmas is supposed to be fun and all about bringing people together and seeing smiling faces all around you.

Over the years PF SS has made me appreciate Christmas alot more than I used to and the Children are very grateful for it  They always got presents and decorations, but now they get a more merrier Mom :thumbup1: I'm no longer a bahhumbug scrouge


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Minor update. Just beginning to get stuck into PMs and finalise list. Quite cross with some of the messages I've had to be honest, and so I'm going to take this opportunity to say:
> 
> If ANYONE starts being elitist or suggests in any way shape or form that this is a popularity contest, I will boot you off the SS list with immediate effect and there will be no warning of this. You will be gone from the list and that's that.
> 
> ...


How sad :frown2: although I thinks demonstrates part of the reason why a smaller SS was needed.

If someone is not understanding of why this has been done and is not supportive of GS **Who is already putting in a huge amount of her time** into this then personally I am not sure that person has really understood or appreciates the joys of SS and are best off not taking part or organising their own 

I think it is imperative that we all remember that GS has chosen to do this again off her own back.

There is nothing stopping anyone from organising one between friends / fellow posters or even just PM'ing another member who you may know / trust and asking if they wanted to do a present swap between the two of you? (Maybe a safer option in terms of giving addresses out. )


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Posting to say that until 5pm on Wednesday (18th Sept 2013) requests can be made to participate in the Old Timers SS 2013.

*However*, numbers are being restricted and there is only currently space for five or less dogs to be added. Therefore places will be allocated on a priority basis, similarly, should someone drop out in the next couple weeks you will be offered a place on a priority basis.

As an example, people who have participated in past SS's will get priority over people who have not, etc.

This does not mean you should not ask, feel free to register/log interest via PM (posts on here will may go unnoticed, hence requesting PMs only) but be aware you may be priority number seven. I don't think its appropriate for me to PM all the people in last year's SS which was the intention, I think this is a fairer way to do it.

Any problems again, drop me a PM. All are read within a few hours of being sent so don't worry if I do not reply immediately, I have read it...


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dylan says we(&teal) are in!!!! Still have last years present!!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Well [email protected] has their Xmas wrapping paper out already and seen a few things for SS but didn't want to buy anything till its all finalised.

Really looking forward to the excitment of buying and opening presents!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I really appreciate gs doing SS. With how this week is going to end its something for me to look forward to. For reasons I don't want to go into at the minute, Christmas is going to be a very sad occasion this year so hopefully SS will help cheer me up.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Righto I think that's all PMs replied to! If anyone hasn't had a reply give me another nudge.

Currently got 50 dogs (unless my maths is wrong, entirely possible).

Will do a post about Paypal donation/addresses etc at the start of next week.

Budget is currently about £10, anyone in agreement or disagreement? Postage on top and RM have put prices up so worth checking parcel size etc, potentially courier if it ends up being easier for some.

This is my 'Up To Date' list, if you are not on it and think you should be, please say on here or drop me a PM:

GoldenShadow
Babycham2002
Dogless
Milliepoochie
Pogo
FireDog
Pointermum
Tillymint
Alice Childress
Foxyrockmeister
CaliDog
Beris
Lexi Lou2
McKenzie
BessieDog
Pupcakes
Delca1
Goldstar
LabradorLaura
Tarnus
Simply Sardonic
Lipsthefish
Bobbyw
Tattoogirl73
Lotlot
GingerRogers
Bearcub
Charleigh
Micky93
Sailor
Phoolf
Terrencesmum
Freddie and Frank
toffee44

P.S I have entered names hurriedly on Excel if names are spelt wrong this will be righted once address details etc are all requested and stored


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I PM'd you but haven't had a reply. 

Have fun everyone.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I PM'd you but haven't had a reply.
> 
> Have fun everyone.


I think you did it from Huskybob's account by mistake


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG I actually can't believe it, a formula was wrong, its more than 50!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww, I missed this  I know I'm not about as much as I used to (lack of time, other commitments) but I hope I'm still remembered 

I shall PM you GS and see if I can go on the reserves list


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think you did it from Huskybob's account by mistake


Oh poo, we need our own computers.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yey!!!!! Now I'm out of the closet about the little black gremlin I can start to get excited!!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I've been away on my hols so only just seen this thread, but just wanted to say....



The Pickle's can't wait!!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

We are excited, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes: :laugh::biggrin:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh poo. Really miss not having a laptop. Look forward to seeing the presents


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yay we are on the list!!!!!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I am (ahem, Dodger is) very excited to be part of it and can't wait to find out about who he is buying for! He's saving his pocket money


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The budget sounds fine to me; it's worth noting that there are new restrictions over what can and cannot be sent in parcels now Prohibited and Restricted Goods from the Post Office Not much of that should apply, but just in case!!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dogless said:


> The budget sounds fine to me; it's worth noting that there are new restrictions over what can and cannot be sent in parcels now Prohibited and Restricted Goods from the Post Office Not much of that should apply, but just in case!!


So my idea of a live rabbit and gun is possibly out.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> So my idea of a live rabbit and gun is possibly out.


There's always one  :crazy: .


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dogless said:


> There's always one  :crazy: .


So, I was hoping for a gundog as Bess's SS - what's wrong with that?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Ooh am super super excited oh did I say me I ment cali


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right kids!!

Paypal time  It has been discussed that we think £1 is a good emergency fund/donation to the Paypal account. As with last year, provided this is not needed then all monies in the account will be sent to a k9 charity of some sort (last year we sent donations to the Happy Staffie Rescue on behalf of Sailor).

So..! Here is a walk through how to send the donation.

Step 1: Login to your account

Step 2: Click the 'Send Money' tab

Step 3: Type in the email address [email protected] into the 'To' box

Step 4: Work out what you need to pay! I have two dogs, so that's 2 x £1 = £2. So I put 2 into the box before GBP

Step 5: Check 'I am sending money to family or friends'. If you use your debit card you pay the fees, otherwise if you use a bank account linked up or a Paypal balance you escape the fees, which is what we're aiming for! Then press 'Continue'

Step 6: Scroll down and CHANGE the subject of the message to YOUR username

Step 7: In the message, write the following out for me:

Your Real Name:
Your Dog(s) Names:
Your Address:
Willing to post abroad: Yes/No

PLEASE do it in the format I have below, with commas in your address and capitals for your postcode etc. *Obviously I've cheated* and not put my real name as this is on here publicly, but please give me your real name to avoid ID issues at the Post Office..! 

So I fill all of that in, then press 'Send Money' and you're all done!










*Paypal deadline is Monday, 30th September 2013.* Please be aware that unless you speak to me before hand and fail to send your donation AND the relevant information specified, you will be removed from the list (there are people on a reserve list..!).

Money is *NON REFUNDABLE*. Its for charity hopefully and hence if anyone is not on the list and sends money hoping to be involved, there is no intention to refund anything from the SS fund at any point, it will only be withdrawn for the emergency present situation should one arise, or to be given to charity. Please be aware of this and do not try to be involved if you have not spoken to me prior to this.

The only reason for address via Paypal is so that I don't have to keep deleting my entire inbox all the time, its helpful keeping *all* the SS stuff until its done and dusted.

Any questions or queries, drop me a PM


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Sent  I'm getting super excited now


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Done 

Sooooo excited :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hopefully that means that posts makes sense then, I edited and confused myself numerous times :aureola:

Will do an up to date up to date list with the stages people are at in the near future


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Done


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Monies sent


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Done 

Getting excited wondering who our victims will be this year:thumbup1:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Done :thumbup1:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Done :thumbup1:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Cor sounds like some of you are on fire speed wise..!

I wont check the email until later on but will then do the list which will state who is at what point etc


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

done...hope i've done it right.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Sent. As I used my phone there was no subject line so put username in body of message.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Done it .


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Done :thumbup1:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Done, done, done!!!!!!!!!
Not that I am already very excited or anything!!!! :aureola:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

1st idiot admission 

I've done it, but......

I'm an idiot and didn't change the subject to my user name :mad2:

So, when you get one that just says "you have funds" or what ever the default message is, what it should say is "foxyrockmeister" 

I'm so sorry, it's not like you didn't spell it out in words of one syllable, but even that was too much for my frazzled brain to cope with :frown2:

Slap on the wrist for me, I shall hang my head in shame and go and sit in the naughty corner 

Joking aside I am really sorry GS I know how bloody annoying it is when you're trying to organise something and half wits like me can't follow simple instructions!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sent mine


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Sent mine
. Looking forward to seeing who I am buying for.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Paid. Thank you for all your organising!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I've just transfered money from my bank to paypal (haven't used it in months) so will send mine in the next few days  

Exciting


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Done 

Used a business address rather than personal like previous years though  :thumbup1:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Will send mine tomorrow when I'm home on laptop


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent mine :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Done mine!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

All done, just sent mine


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sent! 

Is it Christmas yet??


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Will get onto the listy bits today, got sidetracked with online grocery shop last night and the FINAL EPISODE EVER of Dexter :cryin:

Everyone who has already Paypalled *should* have had an email from me with a link to my FB account. This is just an insurance if anyone of us can't get on here or it goes down. Similarly, it seems there are concerns regarding SS, please see:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/327100-secret-santa.html

No matter what this SS is going ahead, be it via a combination of email and Facebook or on the forum, so nobody needs to worry about the fun being spoilt in any way.

If people don't have Facebook or do not wish to add on there please can you flag yourself via PM or something and make sure I have an email address that I can contact you on just in case? If I don't hear from you there is a minor risk you might fall off my radar..! Thanks


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I think I added you as a personal friend by mistake when trying to join the group thing.... but feel free to un friend me.. I won't be offended as I didn't mean it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> I think I added you as a personal friend by mistake when trying to join the group thing.... but feel free to un friend me.. I won't be offended as I didn't mean it


*** Stalker alert***   :shocked: :thumbup:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> I think I added you as a personal friend by mistake when trying to join the group thing.... but feel free to un friend me.. I won't be offended as I didn't mean it


Me too


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> I think I added you as a personal friend by mistake when trying to join the group thing.... but feel free to un friend me.. I won't be offended as I didn't mean it


I don't understand, what does that mean?!

I feel old


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't understand, what does that mean?!
> 
> I feel old


It means that we are now "friends" on FB. I think your invite was to "friend" but then saw I was added to the group.... if you feel old, I feel ancient & clueless.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Me too


Yeah...and me


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nah she wanted you to friend her too

She's just trying to bump up her friends list


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

What babycham said!!! Need to look like I'm popular in real lifez init 

:lol:

No I did want you as friends because I wasn't going to do a group but then I thought a group is probably easier so I don't forget who you all are!

Unless you don't want to be my fwends feel free to stay way


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> I think I added you as a personal friend by mistake when trying to join the group thing.... but feel free to un friend me.. I won't be offended as I didn't mean it


Me too but feel free to keep me to boost your friends list  (or please keep me to boost mine )

Lol not really wipe me from your personal space, I am part of the group now, unless of course we need to be friends to be part of the group, I dont have a clue either


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh god I do feel old now. Not on face book. 
Used to be but deleted my account cause I spent too much time on it instead of working.  PF is my new Facebook. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> What babycham said!!! Need to look like I'm popular in real lifez init
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


ah that's fine then coz I'm a Billy no mates in real life


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> Oh god I do feel old now. Not on face book.
> Used to be but deleted my account cause I spent too much time on it instead of working.  PF is my new Facebook. :thumbup1:


I only have it so I can stalk my kids & find out what they are up to


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

GingerRogers said:


> Me too but feel free to keep me to boost your friends list  (or please keep me to boost mine )
> 
> Lol not really wipe me from your personal space, I am part of the group now, unless of course we need to be friends to be part of the group, I dont have a clue either


I got no clue! I don't *think* so but I wouldn't put money on it!

Can all bin me off Xmas day if ya really like


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

GoldenShadow , I have just messed up. I pressed send money before I put required information in. Have paid for 4 dogs.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Firedog said:


> GoldenShadow , I have just messed up. I pressed send money before I put required information in. Have paid for 4 dogs.


Ooooh you banana!

No worries, could you send an email to that same email address with all your details in it there? That way I will move it into the folder and it will be there anyway, just separate


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Ooooh you banana!
> 
> No worries, could you send an email to that same email address with all your details in it there? That way I will move it into the folder and it will be there anyway, just separate


I will try.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Couldn't work out the email thing so have sent another £1, just stick it in the pot.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Firedog said:


> Couldn't work out the email thing so have sent another £1, just stick it in the pot.


You silly sausage 

I've pinged it back to you, got all your details now though, ta :thumbup1:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> I only have it so I can stalk my kids & find out what they are up to


My 19 year old son unfriended me several years ago. From what I hear from mutual friends who are still allowed to see his FB it's probably a good thing!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i sent my money earlier for three dogs  i have some of my mate's teenage kids on fb and am constantly  with what they put on. i'm so not down with the kids these days :thumbup:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Just sent mine


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Can someone please put me out of my misery and let me know what the paypal addy is? I have looked but can not find becuse I'm tired and clueless :shocked:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll pay tonight. How do I find the FB page???


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm the paypal thread has gone!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> [email protected]





pogo said:


> hmmm the paypal thread has gone!


Thank you for your time in helping me 

....

No longer clueless, but still tired! I have finally managed to pay


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Paid. Used OH's brother's address as he works at the post office and there will be no issues with the parcel going missing this way


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I'll pay tonight. How do I find the FB page???


I believe GoldenShadow will email it to you once you've paid

From her post on page 9
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...s-thread-entries-closed-9.html#post1063210855

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
PayPal info is still up just like 5 pages back on page 7 second post down
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...s-thread-entries-closed-7.html#post1063208776
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm not even taking part but excited for this lol, enjoy seeing the present opening thread with all the happy dogs and trying to guess who each present is from(if there's clues)


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I'll pay tonight. How do I find the FB page???


It's a closed FB group 

GS will email the link to you inviting you to join.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

Paid!!! 

That process taxed my brain a bit!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Are we doing clues????????


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Is anyone else reading the likes/ dislikes thread wondering who their SS will be? 

**excited**


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Is anyone else reading the likes/ dislikes thread wondering who their SS will be?
> 
> **excited**


Yes.......


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Is anyone else reading the likes/ dislikes thread wondering who their SS will be?
> 
> **excited**


Yes :yesnod:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Are we doing clues????????


I think we should, i had fun trying to write mine last year :lol:



Milliepoochie said:


> Is anyone else reading the likes/ dislikes thread wondering who their SS will be?
> 
> **excited**


I can't wait  No point trying to rush GS though she won't have any of it  :ciappa: :001_tt2: :hand: :smilewinkgrin: :w00t:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just wondering - how GS is going to participate?

Do you have a 2nd person distributing some of the SS list so you can mix your name in?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Just wondering - how GS is going to participate?
> 
> Do you have a 2nd person distributing some of the SS list so you can mix your name in?


I think it'll be Babycham - In previous years I'm sure she sent out 50% of PM's.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I think it'll be Babycham - In previous years I'm sure she sent out 50% of PM's.


:thumbup1: good stuff


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Are we doing clues????????


I don't think putting a clue in with your present is part of the rules, I think it was up to individuals last year. After all it is supposed to be a secret Santa.

Molly is excited I have been taking her round the pet shops looking for presents.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

beris said:


> I don't think putting a clue in with your present is part of the rules, I think it was up to individuals last year. After all it is supposed to be a secret Santa.
> 
> Molly is excited I have been taking her round the pet shops looking for presents.


I agree with Beris -

If people want to write clues they should but it shouldn't be a rule as such.

I know I loved the poem Dogless wrote us a couple of years ago but it should be up to individuals


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Off to look at the like and dislikes!!!! Am super excited!!!  :crazy:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

beris said:


> I don't think putting a clue in with your present is part of the rules, I think it was up to individuals last year. After all it is supposed to be a secret Santa.
> 
> Molly is excited I have been taking her round the pet shops looking for presents.


I actually prefer it all to stay secret. If I do put a clue in, I won't be confirming anything to anyone


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Clues are always optional, but by leaving one the odds are much higher of you being *found*.

If people wish to stay secret that is fine, I will not confirm either way who has posted to who. People can do so themselves if they so wish 

Babycham is indeed my minion, she usually gets about 1/3 or so of them to sort (she's got too many bloomin' dogs for me to give her half the list!)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right! Everyone who has Paypalled should have had a link to my FB where I stick you on the FB group (unless we have established you don't have/want to use FB in which case I will make a special point of emailing should the need arise).

Final reminder to everyone that Paypal money MUST be in today! Let me know ASAP if any problems.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Very excited for SS now !

I may or may not have bought 3 presents today


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> Very excited for SS now !
> 
> I may or may not have bought 3 presents today


I've bought one too  If it turns out to be on my SS's 'dislikes' list then I'll have to give it to Alfie instead!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Coffee said:


> I've bought one too  If it turns out to be on my SS's 'dislikes' list then I'll have to give it to Alfie instead!


Same here, Zab has already eyed up two of them so i'm sure he'll be happy if its a dislike.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Woah didn't realise deadline for Paypal was today - just managed to catch it


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I was looking in [email protected] today for ideas ... Really excited now


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> I was looking in [email protected] today for ideas ... Really excited now


When do we find out who we are buying for? (not that I'm excited or anything!!)


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> When do we find out who we are buying for? (not that I'm excited or anything!!)


I'm not sure, I can't wait either  ... I love searching through likes and dislikes once we have our recipient, so much fun!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I've bought one too  If it turns out to be on my SS's 'dislikes' list then I'll have to give it to Alfie instead!


Ooh good idea, I didn't think of that, a great way to buy dog stuff by subterfuge


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*going to burst with excitement* :w00t:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Makes me smile whenever I see this thread back on page 1 

Cant wait to find out who we are buying for


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I had to use the echeque option as I didn't have my card on me when I was paying last week, but for some reason it didn't go through. Anyway I've resent it now


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Unfortunately guys I am having an absolutely dire week so far and so it wont be this week you get your people I doubt.

Uni have replaced one of my modules with something else which I would not have chosen and feel quite incapable of doing. The only other options clash horrendously with my paid work which I already changed the hours of to fit this timetable before they changed my module..! Other option is a massive exam and I already have one of those after xmas and don't feel that's a viable alternative. Massive headache attempting to sort it out.

Plus work is going crazy bad and I have a trillion and one things to do and not enough hours in the day this week 



bearcub said:


> I had to use the echeque option as I didn't have my card on me when I was paying last week, but for some reason it didn't go through. Anyway I've resent it now


Ahhhh that is you! Real name vs forum name I couldn't remember. Thanks for sorting it.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't worry GS - organising all this is really kind of you. I'm sure we can all wait until things are a bit quieter  it's not even October yet


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, so this is the FINAL list for Secret Santa. Your name is there twice if you have two dogs, once for one dog and so on. If *anything* is incorrect, please let me know now because this is the final list.

Please note that there are some names removed from the list due to failure to meet the Paypal deadline/communicate with me about it beforehand.

So, here we go! Any problems drop me a PM, email at [email protected] or a FB message personally or on the group 

Alice Childress
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Ballybee
Ballybee
Bearcub
Bearcub
Beris
BessieDog
Bobbyw
CaliDog
Charleigh
Coffee
Dogless
Dogless
FireDog
FireDog
FireDog
FireDog
Foxyrockmeister
Foxyrockmeister
Freddie and Frank
Freddie and Frank
Freddie and Frank
GingerRogers
GoldenShadow
GoldenShadow
Goldstar
Helbo
H0lly
H0lly
LabradorLaura
LabradorLaura
Lexi Lou2
Lexi Lou2
Lexi Lou2
Lipsthefish
LouiseH
LouiseH
McKenzie
Micky93
Milliepoochie
Phoolf
Pogo
Pogo
Pointermum
Pointermum
Pupcakes
Pupcakes
Sailor
Simply Sardonic
Simply Sardonic
Simply Sardonic
Tarnus
Tattoogirl73
Tattoogirl73
Tattoogirl73
Terrencesmum
Terrencesmum
Tillymint
toffee44
toffee44

I make that 37 people and 65 presents to be bought!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> OK, so this is the FINAL list for Secret Santa. Your name is there twice if you have two dogs, once for one dog and so on. If *anything* is incorrect, please let me know now because this is the final list.
> 
> Please note that there are some names removed from the list due to failure to meet the Paypal deadline/communicate with me about it beforehand.
> 
> ...


durr you've made a typo, my names there 5 times


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> durr you've made a typo, my names there 5 times


That's 'cos your the crazy dog lady with too many dogs bumping up my numbers :nonod: :nono::thumbdown:

Send Rocky my way, then you're down to four  :001_tt1:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

all becoming "real" now ... I agree with others, plenty of time to get our recipients. I know how stressful uni work and juggling everything else is. I have 2 unseen exams before Christmas


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> all becoming "real" now ... I agree with others, plenty of time to get our recipients. I know how stressful uni work and juggling everything else is. I have 2 unseen exams before Christmas


Was going to like your post, until you said about the exams..!

Realistically in past years having a longer amount of time between buying and posting didn't seem overly beneficial, more people went AWOL to be honest.

It will be in the very near future. In groups mind, so group 1 get told on a Tuesday, group 2 on a Wednesday etc. Just to break it down and ensure its all done properly. If, however, you are in group 2, that does not mean you are posting to someone in group 2! It just means that's the day you were allocated to be told your dog.

And as per, if Babycham sends you a PM about your person and you have any queries, those queries need to go to Babycham. Similarly, if I send you your person, any queries send to me


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Woo super super excited


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> *And as per, if Babycham sends you a PM about your person and you have any queries, those queries need to go to Babycham. Similarly, if I send you your person, any queries send to me*


Don't worry about this bit
Just send them all to GS, 
it's so funny when the little vein on her head starts to pop out and her voice goes all shrill


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Exciting to see the final list :smile5:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just imagine that
65 special pressies, whizzing there way all over the world to get to excited little doggies (and owners) 
to be opened on Christmas day


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

So glad i'm off this Christmas so I, I mean the dogs can have more time to open and enjoy their presents.

Last year Mylo opened his on my lunch break and then I had to go back to work


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> So glad i'm off this Christmas so I, I mean the dogs can have more time to open and enjoy their presents.
> 
> Last year Mylo opened his on my lunch break and then I had to go back to work


I'm working all christmas week


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

pogo said:


> I'm working all christmas week


I was meant to be working all week, but I've requested for xmas day off as I worked it last year I missed out on all the family stuff and didn't open my presents til 9pm !

But im working the mon, tues, thurs and Friday  then off for 5days


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hope we find out before the 19th cos i'm off to the game fair at newark which is holding the alldogs event. there's should be lots of doggie goodies for me to choose from


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

It's so much fun choosing/making the gifts though isn't it, I LOVE it


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I've even been saving special boxes/shoe boxes to send the stuff in.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> I was meant to be working all week, but I've requested for xmas day off as I worked it last year I missed out on all the family stuff and didn't open my presents til 9pm !
> 
> But im working the mon, tues, thurs and Friday  then off for 5days


I cant have it off  I worked it all last year too!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can everyone please just be patient and realise that everything is going to be finalised in the very near future. I know people are eager to know who their person/dog combo is but nagging really wont hurry the process up, it puts me off doing it if anything 

SOON. 

P.S I am off Facebook because it is doing my head in and I have too much else to be doing than to get distracted by everything on there that I keep getting tagged in etc. *if* for any reason the FB group is needed I will of course reactivate but unless that happens I just need to tone things down for a bit (in case anyone wonders where I have gone).


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

As if GS hasn't explained how busy she is already! Chill people, even Santa himself doesn't start worrying about Christmas until early November


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Eeeee looking forward to Christmas, well Boxing Day coz then I'm off until the new year hehe!! 

GoldenShadow don't stress too much about us, we are impatient yes but we have done this before and know the stress of it on your part. People will have to wait. 


As for uni, if it's anything like my old uni, then it's awful how they swap and change things. Feel like deserved they degree for enduring the admin of my uni rather than the qualification at the end of it lol. 

Good luck x


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

GS you're amazing and we're in no rush 



bearcub said:


> Chill people, even Santa himself doesn't start worrying about Christmas until early November


:lol: :lol: :lol: And you have this on good authority???


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> GS you're amazing and we're in no rush
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: And you have this on good authority???


Yes, my cousin's one of his elves


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it sad that I am actually more excited about buying/sending/receiving SS presents, than I am about buying/sending/receiving presents from friends and family... ? 

(Don't feel any pressure to rush though GS, this is the last of your worries)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, aiming to have everyone in the know by this weekend. Perhaps even today.

Can I ask that nobody posts immediately when they find out their person, let us have a few hours to get all the PM's out otherwise our inboxes/notifications on here will go crazy and there is more risk of confusion..!

I will mention that in the PM though and speak to Babycham2002 later to finalise. Hopefully it will just be a matter of please wait until X o'clock before you resume chatter etc. I'm at work this afternoon and don't want to send out a chunk and then leave the rest until later, hence will just sort everyone out into a decent order today. Seeing as some crazy dog lady has 5 dogs, I have to randomise a certain amount of times to ensure she is not posting to herself at any point :001_rolleyes:

Happy Friday everyone, and keep your eyes peeled for updates


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> OK, aiming to have everyone in the know by this weekend. Perhaps even today.
> 
> Can I ask that nobody posts immediately when they find out their person, let us have a few hours to get all the PM's out otherwise our inboxes/notifications on here will go crazy and there is more risk of confusion..!
> 
> ...


Mumble mumble I don't know who this crazy dog lady could possibly be!!
I'm gonna make mum be a member next year so I dont have to do HER dogs for her lol


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

*** Excited***


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> *** Excited***


Me too 

As if I need an excuse to be on pf anymore this weekend. Oh well, the ironing pile will just have to wait


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I can confirm that GS has gone to work now
So you're off the hook until at least 8pm tonight


Housework may commence!!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Nicely before payday too  I can get buying on Monday


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

There is no rush GS and Babycham - although I am very excited please don't stress yourselves out too much; I am sure we all want you to enjoy SS as much as the rest of us .


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm going to a friends house tonight that is in a dead zone , i shall be a crazy lady waving her mobile around trying to get signal lol :001_rolleyes:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I'm going to a friends house tonight that is in a dead zone , i shall be a crazy lady waving her mobile around trying to get signal lol :001_rolleyes:


Or you could just be rude like I do and demand to know their wifi password!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> There is no rush GS and Babycham - although I am very excited please don't stress yourselves out too much; I am sure we all want you to enjoy SS as much as the rest of us .


Thanks DG


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Or you could just be rude like I do and demand to know their wifi password!!!


It's a new build in the sticks , i'm not sure it's up and running yet they only moved in a week ago. If it is i'm so all over that


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Excited  I love the suspense actually


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> It's a new build in the sticks , i'm not sure it's up and running yet they only moved in a week ago. If it is i'm so all over that


HA HA definnitely 

In the meantime everyone you could amuse yourself doing this.......
fantastic prize and a good cause

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...ntries-close-15th-october.html#post1063253484


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> Is it sad that I am actually more excited about buying/sending/receiving SS presents, than I am about buying/sending/receiving presents from friends and family... ?
> 
> (Don't feel any pressure to rush though GS, this is the last of your worries)


I'm the same  I've spent the last few weeks scouring pet websites, Hubby asked me did I know what presents we are getting people and I was just 'meh get them a record token'

ETA: I feel really old now, I wish I'd said book token instead hmy:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lipsthefish said:


> I'm the same  I've spent the last few weeks scouring pet websites, Hubby asked me did I know what presents we are getting people and I was just 'meh get them a record token'
> 
> ETA: I feel really old now, I wish I'd said book token instead hmy:


Ha ha brilliant
Book/record tokens for all the family

Well thought out and researched presents for other peoples dogs 
:tongue:
My kind of christmas!!!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

OOOOH So excited!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> I'm the same  I've spent the last few weeks scouring pet websites, Hubby asked me did I know what presents we are getting people and I was just 'meh get them a record token'
> 
> ETA: I feel really old now, I wish I'd said book token instead hmy:


Record Token :biggrin5: . Those were the days 'eh? .


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I've already decided, everyone in my family (except OH and Lucky) are getting chocolates this year. So much easier as I know they all love chocolate. 

I do love buying special gifts for my OH though so I do take my time with those. Also SS, I really love that part of gift buying  

I'm getting Lucky a brother after Christmas so hers is sorted


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm home! Let the sorting commence...

P.S. Please no PMs or discussion of who you have on here until Saturday! After midnight go right ahead, but need to ensure its done right/no teething problems and if we get messages through before its complete the process gets a whole lot more complex.

So please contain your excitement to yourself and save all those messages for after midnight!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

*crosses fingers*

Please be sending out pm's in alphabetical order


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm home! Let the sorting commence...
> 
> P.S. Please no PMs or discussion of who you have on here until Saturday! After midnight go right ahead, but need to ensure its done right/no teething problems and if we get messages through before its complete the process gets a whole lot more complex.
> 
> So please contain your excitement to yourself and save all those messages for after midnight!


but i'll be asleep by midnight


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

bearcub said:


> *crosses fingers*
> 
> Please be sending out pm's in alphabetical order


nooo! i'm near end if they do that. reverse order please gs and bc


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm here , I've pinched my friends iPad ..... Yes I am THAT sad    


Only the 3 network seems to work here


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> nooo! i'm near end if they do that. reverse order please gs and bc


Should have chosen the username Attoogirl73 then


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I'm here , I've pinched my friends iPad ..... Yes I am THAT sad
> 
> Only the 3 network seems to work here


Welcome back to the party


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Woo can not wait!!! Mega super dooper exciting!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Should have chosen the username Attoogirl73 then


unless they go by the dog's names, then benji's near the front of the que :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can I have a halt on this thread until tomorrow now, please? Just to save having to click on it and check all is OK..!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




That's all :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I'm here , I've pinched my friends iPad ..... Yes I am THAT sad
> 
> Only the 3 network seems to work here


Well you have yours so you can go back to being sociable now!!!! :biggrin5:



LexiLou2 said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> That's all :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


naughty naughty

and PEEPS come onnn

If we did it alphabetically, either way, it would be a bit too easy to work out wouldn't it...................


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Incase anyone needs it
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/327370-old-timers-secret-santa-likes-dislikes-thread.html


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right, due to only one small glitch which was Babycham2002's fault, ban now lifted! Natter away 

Anyone who has NOT got a PM, PM me, urgently..!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LIWJDHFKWDNKJBbjdnbfkwdjbfkwdf OMG excited, so fingers won't work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Whooop- Thank you BC and GS.

Really really excited to start thinking of ideas and shopping.

Its going to be a good Christmas


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

And I have just started my shopping!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think we should all add photos of our dogs somewhere, especially those who don't have sigs/regular threads of photos of their pooches!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Right, due to only one small glitch which was Babycham2002's fault, ban now lifted! Natter away
> 
> Anyone who has NOT got a PM, PM me, urgently..!


Blah blah blah
Blame it on the little guy 

Now celebrating 



she wed blobbed me!!!!
cans you belivee it!! :tongue:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think we should all add photos of our dogs somewhere, especially those who don't have sigs/regular threads of photos of their pooches!


Yeah like a who is who type thing


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think we should all add photos of our dogs somewhere, especially those who don't have sigs/regular threads of photos of their pooches!


I think that would be very helpful for some people


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Blah blah blah
> Blame it on the little guy
> 
> Now celebrating
> ...


You deserved it!! No one else broke my rulez :


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks GS and BC ... My shopping will start tomorrow


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

And as if by magic.....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/330509-old-timers-ss-who-i-am-thread.html


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

eeeep first pressie bought


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> eeeep first pressie bought


I've written lots of ideas for each person

and then that's when I get stuck

I'm like which one do I go with!!!! :skep:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Waaa I missed the SS cutoff?  I should have come back earlier! 

Have a good one guys! I'll be stalking for piccies.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Reverie, there is another SS going on at the mo too. Not sure if the date for that one has closed yet.

Harvey and Bruno are quite excited about their SS duo


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I was dreaming about possible gifts last night, I was looking around university believe it or not and they had doggy stuff for sale.
Woke up with a few good ideas though


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I should really go and write my own dogs likes and dislikes now... URGH! Lol.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank-you-BC-and-GS.

-My-computer-got-big-problems-need-to-have-repaired.

We-are-very-excited,-cant-wait-for-Christmas.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

beris said:


> Thank-you-BC-and-GS.
> 
> -My-computer-got-big-problems-need-to-have-repaired.
> 
> We-are-very-excited,-cant-wait-for-Christmas.


Oh no! Hopefully they wont last and you will be up and running better soon


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

First present bought


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://christmas.petsathome.com/?cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-VIP-_-OctNewsletterDog-_-Dog_xmas_range


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

and there's someone rather special on page 15


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I actually cannot wait until pay day!! I have bills to pay but they can wait  x its difficult to stalk my ss gotta cover my tracks


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

1st present bought ........ so many dog toys/treat pages have been visited . 

I do like to over analyze these things  :001_rolleyes:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> 1st present bought ........ so many dog toys/treat pages have been visited .
> 
> I do like to over analyze these things  :001_rolleyes:


I have whole documents with ideas written all over them, ideas made then crossed out then gone back to!!

All good fun though :lol:

Cant wait to see them all being opened!! 72 days I think it is?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have quite a few things on my maybe list, it's just a case of deciding which ones to choose. Off to do some stalking later


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

My spreadsheet seems to pale in comparison to the methods of others  I thought I was obsessed!!

Another present arrived today......squeeeeaaaaallll!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Alot of effort and thought is going into my SS and I am starting to headbut the keyboard because the item I want is like trying to find an invisible needle in a haystack :skep:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sailor said:


> Alot of effort and thought is going into my SS and I am starting to headbut the keyboard because the item I want is like trying to find an invisible needle in a haystack :skep:


FOUND IT !!!! WOOHOOOOO !!!! 

(  sorry, just abit excited )


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sailor said:


> Alot of effort and thought is going into my SS and I am starting to headbut the keyboard because the item I want is like trying to find an invisible needle in a haystack :skep:


I can only imagine what it must be for you to imagine it and then find it!!
crazy


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shopping shopping shopping........


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh Drat - Just bought Millie a new collar for Christmas   

It wasnt meant to get added to the 'basket' but my finger slipped 

Then I clicked on 'check Out' and before I new it my card details (or hubbys!) slipped into the keyboard   

Along with a couple of SS presents eeek 

Whoooop for Christmas


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Oh Drat - Just bought Millie a new collar for Christmas
> 
> It wasnt meant to get added to the 'basket' but my finger slipped
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really tragic accident that.  :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

oooooh santa has been and bought some pressies eeeeep!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

My finger may have to accidentally slip and press "add to basket" when I look for a coat for Lucky later  poor little pup is shivering on our evening walks. 

I'm also happy because I have made my mind up on one particular SS gift


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

First pressie is here  This is the most fun I've had for Christmas in years


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like I'm lagging behind - no presents bought yet!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is anyone else having a complete blank on what to buy the human beings in their life? 

So far i have found
Armani code (for me)
Chinese Crested Ornament (for me)


and a billion things for my SS dogs!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll do a secret santa if its not to late
Done em before on here


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

First present bought!!!

I may of wanted to get a silly keyring from the shop so I may have added a few toys for Teddy (And some cat food!!) to bump up my total!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DT said:


> I'll do a secret santa if its not to late
> Done em before on here


Your too late DT we all have our recipients now


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

*rubs hands together* Ohhh decisions, decisions. To buy or not to buy, THAT is the question...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Alice Childress said:


> *rubs hands together* Ohhh decisions, decisions. To buy or not to buy, THAT is the question...


over analyze it for 10 more hours then buy it anyway :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm half way there already.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> over analyze it for 10 more hours then buy it anyway :smilewinkgrin:


   It's like your in my mind!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

This could get very expensive, my secret santa recipient loves all the things ninja does 

Do I just buy lots and lots of stuff and the best things get sent?

Do I let let ninja test drive everything and get a second of the winner to send?

Do I buy two of everything?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, as always the crazy mad dog english woman with her mad ideas has meant the SS gift is coming from america, because I can not find this item in england 
So, the grande purchase is tomorrow, but I need a plan B incase the item doesn't arrive in time 
Why oh why do I have to have these mad stubborn ideas :lol:



GingerRogers said:


> This could get very expensive, my secret santa recipient loves all the things ninja does
> 
> Do I just buy lots and lots of stuff and the best things get sent?
> 
> ...


Sounds very complicated, I do not envy you!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I love how much fun everyone is having shopping.

I went to PAH in my lunch hour - got carried away as lots of toys were on sale  picked up 4 things and bought none of them as they just wernt 'right'  

But got lots of treats for Millie and Zimba as Millie is off to stay with him next week :thumbup1:

Back to googly oogly :skep: The perfect present is out there and does exist hehe

**Any excuse for dog shopping**


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I've ordered two of something as I'm not sure which one I prefer for my ss. So whichever one I don't prefer Teddy will get!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I keep trying to think of something a bit different, but then my mind wanders and I forget :001_huh:

Must sit down at weekend and do some shopping ideas. 
You lot seem so organised


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I am loving dog shopping woo!!! I have ordered a few things and found a box to put them all in :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Distracted slightly cos look what turned up for mine today!!
Bomber and Willow collar and lead sets






excuse the crappy phone pics
These are the pictures from the person that made them (sexy beast dog collars) with the matching leads


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

They are lovely Vicki , very lucky woofits :thumbup1:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Distracted slightly cos look what turned up for mine today!!
> Bomber and Willow collar and lead sets
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They are stunning, love willows, very, very pretty and the colours are great but bombers is lovely too, very clever


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> They are lovely Vicki , very lucky woofits :thumbup1:


Thank You at the moment I just keep sniffing them!!! (the sets not the dogs)

They are stunning, love willows, very, very pretty and the colours are great but bombers is lovely too, very clever [/QUOTE]

Tee he he thanks  I do try to find stuff that relates to em a bit lol

I love Willows, very girlie lol, she doesnt normally have pink


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Thank You at the moment I just keep sniffing them!!! (the sets not the dogs)
> 
> They are stunning, love willows, very, very pretty and the colours are great but bombers is lovely too, very clever


Tee he he thanks  I do try to find stuff that relates to em a bit lol

I love Willows, *very girlie lol, she doesnt normally have pink*[/QUOTE]

But the green makes it less cutesy :thumbup1:

I am so tempted but I want the dragonflies and thats a a 1" just a little wide I think with the leather trim. The paisley 3/4 is lovely too though


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Distracted slightly cos look what turned up for mine today!!
> Bomber and Willow collar and lead sets
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

are these from lizard leather  the way the lead is plaited makes me think of clare's work and i know she's started using those name plates on her collars


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

oh has banned me from looking at certain websites after i told him that i had mentally spent £200 on christmas presents for the animals  boring git. i've bought my first ss pressie though so i'm happy. can't wait to get all dogs on saturday cos i'm hoping to get most of my stuff then


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol i'm really struggling with what to get, i did think collars but then what if i get the "wrong colour" or style etc etc 

This is really difficult!!! Treats are always a good staple but what else!!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I very nearly missed my bus last night thanks to SS!

I arrived a little earlier than expected at the main bus station so thought I'd go and have a look in a certain shop for SS presents, I got so carried away I didn't realise the time and had to literally run to catch it and believe me, I don't like running :frown2: 

After all that I didn't even buy anything, couldn't decide so ... After spending about 2 hrs online last night searching I've ordered something perfect


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

are these from lizard leather  the way the lead is plaited makes me think of clare's work and i know she's started using those name plates on her collars [/QUOTE]

No these are
Custom Leather Dog Collars | Sexy Beast Dog Collars


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Love Willow's set it is stunning :drool:


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> [/URL]


[/QUOTE]

This is stunning!

What material is it made from?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I made the grande purchase today and I am hoping the seller can get it posted all in good timing!

Also feeling abit hmmmm about buying offline and not having something to show for the purchase I decided to also get something from the shop, I brought it home and Toppa spied it :frown2: I let him sniff it thinking he wouldn't be interested at all in it ...... I was soo wrong, his tail immediately started to wag, took it off me and ran straight to his bed with it, where he nibbled it, chewed it and evern rolled all over it! He has never been soo excited, so I couldn't take it off him.
It has been 6 hours since he got his paws on it and he just ran past with it in his mouth, tail still wagging......
Luckily it was cheap enough for me to get a replacement tomorrow :skep:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Love Willow's set it is stunning :drool:


It is rather drool worthy isnt it :biggrin:

This is stunning!

What material is it made from?[/QUOTE]

The pink and the green are real leather (it smells amazing!!! ) and is so soft
Then there is a webbing layer which the woven ribbon trim is attached too



sailor said:


> I made the grande purchase today and I am hoping the seller can get it posted all in good timing!
> 
> Also feeling abit hmmmm about buying offline and not having something to show for the purchase I decided to also get something from the shop, I brought it home and Toppa spied it :frown2: I let him sniff it thinking he wouldn't be interested at all in it ...... I was soo wrong, his tail immediately started to wag, took it off me and ran straight to his bed with it, where he nibbled it, chewed it and evern rolled all over it! He has never been soo excited, so I couldn't take it off him.
> It has been 6 hours since he got his paws on it and he just ran past with it in his mouth, tail still wagging......
> Luckily it was cheap enough for me to get a replacement tomorrow :skep:


ha ha Its such a shame that we cant see what this new well loved item is!!!
and I am dying to know whats coming from the states

You may be lucky, the collars and leads above were from the states, she posted them only about 12 days ago


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha Its such a shame that we cant see what this new well loved item is!!!
> and I am dying to know whats coming from the states
> 
> You may be lucky, the collars and leads above were from the states, she posted them only about 12 days ago


I am dying to say what it is, but keep having to remind myself it is supposed to be a secret! Had to edit my post because I almost gave too much away :lo:

Seeing your lovely new collars is in perfect timing as Toppa is a due a new set! I just can't make up my mind what would suit him best


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sailor said:


> I am dying to say what it is, but keep having to remind myself it is supposed to be a secret! Had to edit my post because I almost gave too much away :lo:
> 
> Seeing your lovely new collars is in perfect timing as Toppa is a due a new set! I just can't make up my mind what would suit him best


wish id seen the first post!!

Well I love them so much i am already trying to work out what would suit Dillon best!! I like blue on him


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> are these from lizard leather  the way the lead is plaited makes me think of clare's work and i know she's started using those name plates on her collars


No these are
Custom Leather Dog Collars | Sexy Beast Dog Collars[/QUOTE]

Thought they were from there; I have been eyeing all sorts up!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> are these from lizard leather  the way the lead is plaited makes me think of clare's work and i know she's started using those name plates on her collars


No these are
Custom Leather Dog Collars | Sexy Beast Dog Collars[/QUOTE]

they're almost identical. if the quality is anything like claire's, bang goes your excuse to buy new collars in future


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the colours on Willows collar, very pretty


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have just spent the afternoon wrapping some of my secret Santa presents!!! Still got to buy a few more bits and am done am super organised this year.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

CaliDog said:


> I have just spent the afternoon wrapping some of my secret Santa presents!!! Still got to buy a few more bits and am done am super organised this year.


ha ha that is amazingly organised!!!

Must get ass in gear


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> I have just spent the afternoon wrapping some of my secret Santa presents!!! Still got to buy a few more bits and am done am super organised this year.


You sre putting me to shame lol
1 gift is still in america and the other, well Toppa really enjoyed it 

I do have a box to put gifts in tho


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I am never usually organised I don't know what's happening to me nearly all my Christmas shopping is done too!!! :w00t:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I am way behind with every kind of shopping right now 

The cupboards are even bare!!!!!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I went to PaH yesterday and LOVED all their christmas toys I've gotta say!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I did have a box sorted but I've lost it somehow  ... No idea how though, I mean, who loses a box? 

Me clearly.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol the PAH Christmas stuff is making me giddy!!! Went in and got 2 squeaky red snowflake balls expecting them to last all of 20 mins but 4 days on their both still perfect!!! Also got Dan a snowman jumper 

I have boxes I can post gifts in but no idea what to put in them  I think I have a good idea for Dans secret Santa but Tummels I'm struggling with!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Just realised its payday this Friday, best get the buying ready for then!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i bought a couple of my gifts yesterday with the help of tricky and benji


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol here's Dan in his jumper, just to get everyone in the festive spirit!




and the squeaky ball


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

brilliant...i love it.

would love to get my three matching jumpers....:eek6:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol there was another jumper that had reindeer on it, but Tummel hates wearing anything so I didn't bother. Dan feels the cold so it was worthwhile for me, and only a tenner!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What size is Dans one ? I want one for Enzo


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the jumper Ballybee 

We have been busy shopping and got a few special presents 

Had so much fun finding things. 

Next task is to find the right wrapping paper


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I got Teddy the reindeer one! Last year I got her the reindeer one as well but size small!! She now fits a size large!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

It's the XL one, fits him really well and has some room to grow into 

I'm so excited, but confused too!!! Literally no idea what to get for the SS


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

ballybee said:


> It's the XL one, fits him really well and has some room to grow into
> 
> I'm so excited, but confused too!!! Literally no idea what to get for the SS


You and me both! 

Bess has come into season and blown my ideas of searching for interesting stuff round shows. Gundog of Wales was a wash out last week with many stalls not turning up because of the rain. So shopping online methinks.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Dan and Teddy's jumpers are very cute 

I'm doing a bit of my SS shopping online (ordered one already) but there's one shop I want to go into next week so am holding off any more online shopping for now. I'm sure this shop will have something I want to get


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I feel really guilty knowing someone has Rocky to buy for  I won't enter him next year 


I am overrun with ideas for mine and its just choosing what will be liked the best out of them!! not very good with multiple choices makes my head spin!!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a shame BC, he deserves a present too!!!

I'm getting all stressed that people might be getting stressed over my 2!!! Lol it's awful 

Out of interest generic secret santaers, what do you feel is your dogs colour? Imalways thought Tummels was red but I got him a yellow collar and it was pretty awesome!!! Dan I'm not sure what his is, to be honest purple is pretty cool on him but like Tummel most colours seem to work!!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ninjas colour is green but only because that's her collar colour and i can't actually imagine anything else. Lol 

I am sure other colours would suit. I see collars i love but they aren't the right colour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

Making slow progress with SS here, just can't really find what I want.

Kenzie's colour is probably red, but I tend to put any colour on her that complements her fur - she has pink, purple, yellow-and-black, and probably other colours too.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I like any colour on Lucky really, I do think she suits red most but she happily wears green, purple and black


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't really have set colours for mine :laugh:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Toppa is an any colour collar at the moment, because I haven't found 'his colour' but he has got a nice bright orange set on the way!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Angel is in a right huff with Secret Santa at the moment  She doesn't do mornings so the post man knocking her up at 7 am hasn't gone down well, she is currently lying on the couch glaring at me


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

i usually have the boys in camouflage as it goes nice with chocolate 

bella suits any bright colours really, 

i think mine are easily pleased...i hope


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol Tummel would be happy with a box full of toilet roll tubes! he goes nuts over them 

I think i'll do my SS shopping next week, halfway through my people christmas shopping already, no idea what the boys will be getting though, apart from advent calendars from zooplus!!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie doesnt have a 'colour'  I like variation in collar colours :thumbsup:

Although after Dober pointing out one of her collars made her look like a boy   :laugh: we dont like dark green lol :thumbdown:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I love Alfie in red but he suits most colours (black and white goes with everything dahling...), any shade of blue looks good on him too 

Aside - I can't remember what was the 'rules' of posting... do we have to use Royal Mail? I've just sent an Ebay parcel this morning by Collect + and they were hugely cheaper than RM. Cost me £9.19... RM would have been £26.00  The whole thing was really easy too... but I will hold off giving a final recommendation until I know it's arrived safely at the other end


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I love Alfie in red but he suits most colours (black and white goes with everything dahling...), any shade of blue looks good on him too
> 
> Aside - I can't remember what was the 'rules' of posting... do we have to use Royal Mail? I've just sent an Ebay parcel this morning by Collect + and they were hugely cheaper than RM. Cost me £9.19... RM would have been £26.00  The whole thing was really easy too... but I will hold off giving a final recommendation until I know it's arrived safely at the other end


I'm pretty sure Collect+ was mentioned as a way of posting, as long as it is the signed for one  I've received quite a few eBay parcels from them and so far they've been far more reliable than Royal Mail.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Coffee said:


> I love Alfie in red but he suits most colours (black and white goes with everything dahling...), any shade of blue looks good on him too
> 
> Aside - I can't remember what was the 'rules' of posting... do we have to use Royal Mail? I've just sent an Ebay parcel this morning by Collect + and they were hugely cheaper than RM. Cost me £9.19... RM would have been £26.00  The whole thing was really easy too... but I will hold off giving a final recommendation until I know it's arrived safely at the other end


We use Collect+ alot and had no problems.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I love Alfie in red but he suits most colours (black and white goes with everything dahling...), any shade of blue looks good on him too
> 
> Aside - I can't remember what was the 'rules' of posting... do we have to use Royal Mail? I've just sent an Ebay parcel this morning by Collect + and they were hugely cheaper than RM. Cost me £9.19... RM would have been £26.00  The whole thing was really easy too... but I will hold off giving a final recommendation until I know it's arrived safely at the other end


If you refer back to your PM all details are there.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Opps guess who has been to Pets at home   

Hubs is going to kill me when he see this rrr:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo has reds, oranges, dark browns and Rudi greens, yellows and blues. Mostly so I can grab the right harness or collar for the right dog as they're really closely sized at present!! That's only for "worn" items. Anything else can be any colour whatsoever.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Opps guess who has been to Pets at home
> 
> Hubs is going to kill me when he see this rrr:


oh that's just fabulous.

i can't put a labrador in a christmas jumper can i ??????


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> oh that's just fabulous.
> 
> i can't put a labrador in a christmas jumper can i ??????


Of course you can, just leave all the doors and windows open so they don't overheat :lol: They come in 3 designs , so it is like it was meant to be :smilewinkgrin:

I can't wait for December and then i can put it on him for the school run, the kids will love it


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Hmm. I think Bess will have to wait until next year for a Christmas jumper. OH came home from work an hour after he got there. He's been made redundant!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> If you refer back to your PM all details are there.


Oooops, sorry 

<slaps self>


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Opps guess who has been to Pets at home
> 
> Hubs is going to kill me when he see this rrr:


Oh god that's fabulous, I need one :lol:

Enzo's quite a big dog isn't he? What size did you get him? Wondering what size the spotty hooligan would need...


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I think Bess will have to wait until next year for a Christmas jumper. OH came home from work an hour after he got there. He's been made redundant!


Oh no, I'm very sorry to hear that  It's never a good time but just a couple of months before Christmas is particularly poor timing isn't it?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I think Bess will have to wait until next year for a Christmas jumper. OH came home from work an hour after he got there. He's been made redundant!


I'm so sorry :-(

Theres a 15% staff cut at my work announced two weeks ago- redundancy is being offered but forced ones will be announced before Christmas to.

Its frightening - I hope he can make the most of a c**p situation 

I'm hoping he has been there a while so gets paid off OK. 
***hugs***


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I think Bess will have to wait until next year for a Christmas jumper. OH came home from work an hour after he got there. He's been made redundant!


Oh no i'm sorry to hear that, i hope he can find something else quickly 



Coffee said:


> Oh god that's fabulous, I need one :lol:
> 
> Enzo's quite a big dog isn't he? What size did you get him? Wondering what size the spotty hooligan would need...


This is a XL , it's a bit big especially around the neck, as his a skinny thing despite my best efforts to feed him up  I might get some red wool off my MIL and make the neck a bit smaller then it will fit perfectly  
Enzo is around 25kg and back length 60cm if that helps .


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I think Bess will have to wait until next year for a Christmas jumper. OH came home from work an hour after he got there. He's been made redundant!


sorry to hear that,


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Of course you can, just leave all the doors and windows open so they don't overheat :lol: They come in 3 designs , so it is like it was meant to be :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I can't wait for December and then i can put it on him for the school run, the kids will love it


 they do legwarmers though...Bella would look good in them, and i love a legwarmer.:lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Oh no i'm sorry to hear that, i hope he can find something else quickly
> 
> This is a XL , it's a bit big especially around the neck, as his a skinny thing despite my best efforts to feed him up  I might get some red wool off my MIL and make the neck a bit smaller then it will fit perfectly
> Enzo is around 25kg and back length 60cm if that helps .


Thanks  We have the opposite problem here... poor spotty has a tendancy to podge out if I don't keep a close eye on his intake  He's smaller in length than Enzo at about 55cm but he weighs a bit more at 30kg so I think it should fit him shouldn't it, the XL?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Thanks  We have the opposite problem here... poor spotty has a tendancy to podge out if I don't keep a close eye on his intake  He's smaller in length than Enzo at about 55cm but he weighs a bit more at 30kg so I think it should fit him shouldn't it, the XL?


I think the XL one said 56cm to 64cm if I remember right  They are stretchy though .


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I'm so sorry :-(
> 
> Theres a 15% staff cut at my work announced two weeks ago- redundancy is being offered but forced ones will be announced before Christmas to.
> 
> ...


Hope you'll be safe! Terrible time of year to find out.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I think Bess will have to wait until next year for a Christmas jumper. OH came home from work an hour after he got there. He's been made redundant!


Sorry to hear about this


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I think Bess will have to wait until next year for a Christmas jumper. OH came home from work an hour after he got there. He's been made redundant!


Really sorry to hear that  last thing anyone needs.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ballybee said:


> That's a shame BC, he deserves a present too!!!
> 
> I'm getting all stressed that people might be getting stressed over my 2!!! Lol it's awful
> 
> Out of interest generic secret santaers, what do you feel is your dogs colour? Imalways thought Tummels was red but I got him a yellow collar and it was pretty awesome!!! Dan I'm not sure what his is, to be honest purple is pretty cool on him but like Tummel most colours seem to work!!!


I looked at yours twos likes dislikes and they look pretty easy!!
TBF I don't think anyone is as bad as Rocky 
but you could give him a bag of scruffy bites, a tupperware pot and a foil tray of lilys kitchen and he'll be your friend for life !! oh and GS's salmon cake!!!

Rocky has green, or black and white to match him lol

Willow is normally purple but I just got that pink and green set, I do love lime green!!

Both of my boys wear light blue as I see that as our 'team colours'

Bomber is white so he really suits red or most things really


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Branston's colour is green and Lily's is Purple


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

YIIIPPPEEEEE!!!!! Secret Santa = sorted :ihih:. One last thing to arrive from the t'interweb and that is that .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog - I am very sorry about your news .


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> YIIIPPPEEEEE!!!!! Secret Santa = sorted :ihih:. One last thing to arrive from the t'interweb and that is that .


rrr: to organised people.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Had something in the post for it today 

Just one last thing to arrive 

Whoop - I'm really pleased with our presents. Love getting gifts for others


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Hmm. I think Bess will have to wait until next year for a Christmas jumper. OH came home from work an hour after he got there. He's been made redundant!


I'm sorry to hear this  xxx


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Teddy wears red, pink and green mostly. I really like earthy colours on her like the dark greens, reds, mulberry/plum. She does look lovely in most colours though


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm so sorry, bessiedog 

i love opie in red, though green does suit him. the one colour i will never put him in is blue. that was and always will be to me jax's colour  the only blue he has is a jewel on his lizard leather collar and that was chosen as a reminder of his brother. 

tricky and benji, i haven't decided yet on a colour. i wasn't sure what would clash with their colouring so when i went for matching collars i played safe and chose black. if anyone wants to help me out and choose them a colour, well feel free 

more purchases have been made today for ss, though i am now wanting christmas jumpers for my three though tricky would never forgive me if i made her wear one


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Computer now working.

I love Molly in red, although she has a few different colours, only use coats in winter to keep her warm and dry.

All SS presents now bought and sorted,rrr:rrr: that's me Bearcub.

Trying to sort out a clue now.

Getting really excited now.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess wears any colour really - I like her in red, green, pink, blue, rainbow coloured!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Izzy wears pretty much any colour, although nothing too dark for obvious reasons!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I MIGHT have been out today and bought a few things for my SS.... But I am dissapointed that there isn't *more* Christmassy dog stuff


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I've now bought each of my SS's at least one bit each.....and I know 2 other bits, one bit to ponder over...............very excited!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Managed to find another little bit today
:sneaky2:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

the boys colour is yellow  the brighter the better!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I've got one of my SS's pretty much sorted. Just need something for the hooman. 
The other one, hm. Not a clue yet. :sosp:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Still waiting for parcel to arrive :skep:
The suspense is driving me mad!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

do we buy gifts for the owners too? lol so not obvious i've never been in the SS before, i was going to buy a present for the collective dogs in my SS's households, never thought about the owners!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

ballybee said:


> do we buy gifts for the owners too? lol so not obvious i've never been in the SS before, i was going to buy a present for the collective dogs in my SS's households, never thought about the owners!


Its the type of thing where if you really want to do it, you can, *but* don't expect your person posting to do the same. There is no rule nor etiquette for anyone to do this at all, entirely up to the poster's discretion.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always got 'my' owners a little token gift, but don't expect one back.....its just something I like doing.

Know pretty much everything I am getting now I think, I just need to get it all.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got my person a little something as well, but again, don't expect the same from my SS  Just couldn't resist when I saw it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

You lot are far too organised..!!

Krispy Kreme and Coffee evening planned with Babycham tomorrow night so I will ask her to remind me what ideas I had 'cos I can't even remember now :skep:

I've got 7K left of my 10K dissertation to write. Three other modules to do work for, so that's two group presentations (this is week 4 one is week 7 and counts for 30% the other week 10 and counts for 50%), a case study 1K words to be done in pairs over the next two weeks. A 2K assignment worth 70%, a 2.4K assignment worth 50% all in before xmas, and 2K of notes for an open book exam in January. Oh and grad applications which close by December, I have not yet done any because I am still not happy with my CV or that my psychometric tests are up to scratch. And I work part time 20 hours per week which gives me less time :cryin:

*disappears back under rock*


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> You lot are far too organised..!!
> 
> Krispy Kreme and Coffee evening planned with Babycham tomorrow night so I will ask her to remind me what ideas I had 'cos I can't even remember now :skep:
> 
> ...


Hope you last without combusting until Krispy Kreme evening  :thumbup1:.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Just put in my first order for my SS! Ridiculously excited and can't wait to see the opening picture thread (I'll be sat on here on christmas day with excitement :lol: ). I know the last few things I've got to pick up, but can get those local, and would like to get the human a little token something too...... now just to decide what


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I will probably get my SS owner a gift again this year, can't resist  

I've only got one definite present for my doggy SS so far, I'm so picky


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I got my human SS prezzies......I love them I might just keep them and not give them to the peoples.....if they never knew about them they can't want them!!!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I've bought one thing for mine & something to make but am holding off getting anything else until I've been to Discover Dogs, I've never been before so hoping to find some nice treats there to buy


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

yay, thats me placed my SS order!!! Will be picking up a few bits here and there from my local shop but got the big bits!!! and a little something for each owner too


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I may or may not have got my person a gift too 


IS IT CHRISTMAS YET ???? :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't want to give too much away, but lets just say things are moving along nicely down here


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been shopping.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not giving any clues away as to what I have or haven't bought  but I'm almost done  although I keep seeing things when I go shopping...this could get out of hand very easily!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I can't wait to see the "opening gifts" thread on Christmas day ... Not long now 

I know, I know ... one day at a time!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Paid a visit to [email protected] today as its Harvey's B'day on Monday and had to buy a few more SS bits and pieces.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Presents were selected and purchased over the weekend 


had such a busy one I think I am going to sleep right through this storm!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Well payday was yesterday. I may or may not have bought LOOOAAADDDS  Sod the bills who needs a tv licence anyway  

I have a theme for my two which is dora pants is Red and Oat cake is blue


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

All presents are, well, present .


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just put everything I've got so far into a box - but hit a stumbling block...

Are we wrapping presents so they're ready to be played with (I.e., no packaging) or are we leaving the cardboard etc on?! 

Don't know what to do


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I am done and dusted with the spending... now onto the wrapping and packing 



Helbo said:


> Just put everything I've got so far into a box - but hit a stumbling block...
> 
> Are we wrapping presents so they're ready to be played with (I.e., no packaging) or are we leaving the cardboard etc on?!
> 
> Don't know what to do


Rules just state presents have to be wrapped and then boxed. No rules about the packaging, so I guess it is upto you


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

sailor said:


> *I am done and dusted with the spending... now onto the wrapping and packing *
> 
> Rules just state presents have to be wrapped and then boxed. No rules about the packaging, so I guess it is upto you


Us too! Excited!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

EEEEEEK. People are too organised!!!!!!! 
I'm still only halfway with mine. No clues yet and no pressie for the hoomans. :
Best get cracking.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I may have completed my SS shopping today 

Hadn't intended to, went to Jollyes for frozen tripe and chicken wings and came out with lots of exciting pressies :thumbup:

Lily may have raided the bag as I was unloading the car though, but I managed to retrieve the chosen gift before it showed any signs of having been 'pre-loved' :lol:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I may have completed my SS shopping today
> 
> Hadn't intended to, went to Jollyes for frozen tripe and chicken wings and came out with lots of exciting pressies :thumbup:
> 
> Lily may have raided the bag as I was unloading the car though, but I managed to retrieve the chosen gift before it showed any signs of having been 'pre-loved' :lol:


Aww, Lily was probably helping out, you know, making sure it was suitable...


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

bobbyw said:


> Aww, Lily was probably helping out, you know, making sure it was suitable...


Absolutely!

She seemed to approve anyway, so hopefully her recipient will appreciate it too


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

getting really excited now

Mine won't mind
In the packaging, out the packaging
With teeth marks, without teeth marks

It's all good


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Some presents may have arrived recently. A few more bits to get, as well as ordering some pretty awesome wrapping paper of course 

Reading everyone getting ready has suddenly made me think about Maggie's SS! The whole time we were waiting to find out who we got, I was only thinking of who I got, but now the idea that someone is out there thinking about Maggie is equally exciting!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Some presents may have arrived recently. A few more bits to get, as well as ordering some pretty awesome wrapping paper of course
> 
> Reading everyone getting ready has suddenly made me think about Maggie's SS! The whole time we were waiting to find out who we got, I was only thinking of who I got, but now the idea that someone is out there thinking about Maggie is equally exciting!


I know, I tend to get more excited about buying presents for others than actually getting them myself. I've been concentrating on our two recipients and forgetting that 2 poor people on here have the task of thinking about/buying for the Pickles!!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I still have loads to do for my ss, this week is half term so I'm hoping to get stuff done. 

I had a hold up as for an item I had ordered I wasn't sure which size my ss fell into so I had to ask someone with a similar dog to my ss what size she would get for her dog haha! 

I'm so excited


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Charleigh said:


> I still have loads to do for my ss, this week is half term so I'm hoping to get stuff done.
> 
> I had a hold up as for an item I had ordered I wasn't sure which size my ss fell into so *I had to ask someone with the same breed* what size she would get for her dog haha!
> 
> I'm so excited


Aha! You clearly don't have a Pickle then


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> EEEEEEK. People are too organised!!!!!!!
> I'm still only halfway with mine. No clues yet and no pressie for the hoomans. :
> Best get cracking.


totally forgot about the clues  loving shopping though


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Yippee! I've got an idea!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

well my presents have arrived  doggy not people. My poor pups are so confused as to why they can't get any of it!!! Just got one more thing for Tummels SS to get and i'm sorted


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Aha! You clearly don't have a Pickle then


Haha you never know, I might have some pickle doubles running around!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Charleigh said:


> Haha you never know, *I might have some pickle doubles running around*!


A terrifying concept!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> A terrifying concept!


What are you saying? :blink:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> What are you saying? :blink:


I'm saying no soft toys are safe! And Izzy will need eyes in the back of her head whenever we go near a canal


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I'm saying no soft toys are safe! And Izzy will need eyes in the back of her head whenever we go near a canal


fair comment!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

and DONE! last thing bought  can't wait for them to get here so can wrap everything up


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Everyone seems so organised compared to me :eek6:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm done :thumbsup: I'll leave posting for a bit though, just in case I see anything extra  not giving away my SS by revealing posting details


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Present number 2 is now ordered


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Bumping to make this thread easy to find :thumbsup:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I've got a few bits now. Just waiting for something to arrive in the post. Not sure about that - it might need to go back. Getting excited now! 

Oh, and I did accidentally buy an advent calendar for Bess whilst ordering stuff!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Nearly organised here. 

Waiting for one more thing in the post now just need to buy wrapping paper :thumbsup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've kind of stalled a bit, any one want to give me a cyber kick to get me moving :laugh:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I've kind of stalled a bit, any one want to give me a cyber kick to get me moving :laugh:


***** Gentle poke*****:thumbsup:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol well the human presents for my SS have arrived, just need a see thing for each of them, and one more thing for Tummels and I am DONE!!!  got wrapping paper, got boxes etc, so very excited!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine's come to a technical halt for the moment, it's called lack of money.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I've kind of stalled a bit, any one want to give me a cyber kick to get me moving :laugh:


Just think of how happy your secret santa recipient will be with their present from Santa Paws 

Or

Imagine how sad you're going to make an innocent dog if you don't get it done 

That should keep you on track.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have one present left to buy one of mine, but i know what it it, a something to buy the hoomans and wrapping paper.

Then i need clues.......oh god!!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Hee hee! What I was waiting for has arrived - and I think it will be fine! So I won't be sending it back after all .... I like it so much I was tempted to keep it for Bess.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

there's so much to choose from, it's hard to know what to buy. it's more fun shopping for my ss then it is my mates


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol I'm so very excited!!! Although I saw a kyjen (is that how it's spelled??) snake with 12 squeakers...and all I can think is that I really want one!!!! Tummel would probably collapse with joy  but Ive already got their presents sorted  maybe for Dans birthday


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Lol I'm so very excited!!! Although I saw a kyjen (is that how it's spelled??) snake with 12 squeakers...and all I can think is that I really want one!!!! Tummel would probably collapse with joy  but Ive already got their presents sorted  maybe for Dans birthday


Don't know if this is of any interest but I've bought this for Alfie for Christmas and it's huge!

Invincibles Green and Black 6 Squeak Snake Dog Toy by Plush Puppies | Pets at Home

Really good value for the money I reckon. He's just had the smaller one as a 'because I love you' present  (it's not on the website but it's £6.00 and half the size of the one above) and it lasted about 5 days which is a record for Alfie 

eta. just googling the Kyjen one and it seems they're the ones in [email protected]


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My two hardest ones main pressies remain to be purchased 


My clue will be there is no clue  
Or maybe I am bluffing ..................... :confused1:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I haven't decided whether to do a clue or not... I did last year but it was ridiculously easy  If I do one this year I'd like it to be more of a challenge


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Coffee said:


> I haven't decided whether to do a clue or not... I did last year but it was ridiculously easy  If I do one this year I'd like it to be more of a challenge


Me to! I thought I would, but then whenever I try and think of a good clue, they are either far to difficult, or far too obvious!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of being a true secret santa this year and leaving no clues :001_tt2:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

yay...ordered the last things. :thumbup:

i'm not as organised as others but i'm almost done now...just wrapping paper and clues to do. mine were too easy last year so need to get my thinking cap on...or i could just get my sister on the case. she's pretty good at that sort of thing.

i'm very excited.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ooooo, so tempting, thank goodness my rent has just been paid so i can't afford anything 

I think i will do clues, although Dans will probably be very easy to guess, there's hardly a load of spinones on here!!! Tummels will be fun though  Got an amazing idea for his clue, hopefully it will have his SS in mad fits of giggles :thumbup:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Doing the last of my SS shopping today  currently I'm in tge freezing cold bus stop so I can get to town with a coat that's too tight


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I went completely crazy in TK Maxx and Pets at Home. 
Yay.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well I just went and ordered something else! Note to self - must STOP!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just been shopping, my feet are killing me and I'm exhausted, now have to go and do the housework before hubby realises I've been skiving.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Almost there....one thing left, although i know what it is.......just need to buy it.

And need to wrap etc

Very excited now can't wait for xmas day!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and for whoever got Asha in the SS please do not send her a present, just send her a lump of coal...........she is a very very naughty puppy and I told her santa paws is not bringing her any presents she just gets a lump of coal (which she will no doubt eat!!!)


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

that's it, i'm offically skint and i'm blaming you lot  if i hadn't had to finish my ss shopping i wouldn't have gone to tk maxx today and bought lots of pretty things for christmas presents. now the problem is forcing mysen to wrap everything cos i want to keep it all and that includes the dog stuff i bought for ss  i love christmas :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My final final last present arrived yesterday.

I had to buy two so Millie could have one to :thumbup1: and Millie loooooves it :thumbup1:

Still haven't bought wrapping paper 

So excited for our SS to get their presents :thumbup1:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

my SS gifts came today.

It was like Christmas day. 

Just couple more things to go then wrapping can commence. 

I'm sooooo excited. Just hope I've got it right and our SS's like their presents. :thumbup1:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

everything is here, wrapped up and possible clues thought of


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

pogo said:


> everything is here, wrapped up and possible clues thought of


My clue is sorted.

Bit worried its not understandable but made sense to me. :thumbup1:

My poor SS


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> My clue is sorted.
> 
> Bit worried its not understandable but made sense to me. :thumbup1:
> 
> My poor SS


haha that's what i thought, my clues make perfect sense to me and perhaps anyone who knows my boys well, anyone else might be a bit :confused5:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

pogo said:


> haha that's what i thought, my clues make perfect sense to me and perhaps anyone who knows my boys well, anyone else might be a bit :confused5:


All part of the fun 

Im looking forward to the confusion and excitement of the Christmas day thread 

Its genuinely been so much fun buying for Millie's SS. :thumbup1:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> All part of the fun
> 
> Im looking forward to the confusion and excitement of the Christmas day thread
> 
> Its genuinely been so much fun buying for Millie's SS. :thumbup1:


eeeek i'm mega excited now


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have everything ready for doggies and mummies but I have been naughty and started taste testing stuff to see if it's good enough, oops.

You don't think the dogs will mind do you?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally got off my bum and finished my secret santa shopping ............. OK I lied I sat on my bum and shopped on-line :001_tt2:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm all done  I am SO happy with my presentation  though I think I may burst :lol: wish I could post some pics really :biggrin:

Do you know, stupid and obvious as it is... I've just read the last couple of pages of replies and been hit by the realisation that *someone* on here could be talking about Alfie  I've been so wrapped up in my SS dog that I'd sort of forgot that someone will be buying for *my* dog too!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Coffee said:


> I'm all done  I am SO happy with my presentation  though I think I may burst :lol: wish I could post some pics really :biggrin:
> 
> Do you know, stupid and obvious as it is... I've just read the last couple of pages of replies and been hit by the realisation that *someone* on here could be talking about Alfie  I've been so wrapped up in my SS dog that I'd sort of forgot that someone will be buying for *my* dog too!


I know I'd love to know who out of you sneaky lot is buying for the boys :lol:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm all done now, 2 presents that I've ordered online need to arrive and then I can start wrapping  

Haven't done a clue yet, definitely want to do one though so will have to get my imagination going! 

I keep forgetting that someone has Lucky to buy for too, I get so preoccupied with my recipient that I forget.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

As much as I want to do clues two of mine are going to be hard to make a clue for without giving it away completely.

Started wrapping, getting excited now.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

PHEW! I think I am almost done shopping. Need to see it all to visualise if things are right for each etc an then reassess when its all here.

Might have made arrangements to acquire *another dog* in a few weeks time Singing: 'it' will be able to participate next year though, hopefully 

I'm very excited, who'd have thought it, GoldenShadow getting a dog for Christmas*  

*Obviously not really, timing just ensures its closer to Christmas but in reality it could happen tomorrow, just less ideal


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Got they 'hooman's' present today. Just one more thing to come then the wrapping and sending to do. Getting excited now! 

Oh, yes. Forgot the clue! Got to do that too!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooooh GS.....can't wait to find out what the dog is........


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

GS - looking forward to seeing the new addition whenever they arrive!

6 weeks to go til Christmas


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Not 100% sure on one of my gifts now its arrived :001_unsure: not too much of a worry though, still plenty of time to replace it with something else.

Might do my clue today


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALBERT'S SS PARCEL ARRIVED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I missed it because was out for half an hour. :blushing:
Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow. I don't know who Albert's super-organised SS is, but well done, you!!!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmmmm, just wondering now that presents are starting to arrive whether we should stop discussing our shopping progress? Makes it easier for those who receive their presents early to guess who sent it!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Hmmmm, just wondering now that presents are starting to arrive whether we should stop discussing our shopping progress? Makes it easier for those who receive their presents early to guess who sent it!


I was thinking the same, they're all going to be getting posted over the next couple of weeks so if you've received yours and people are saying that they're still waiting for/buying/wrapping their presents then you already know for sure that it's not from them......

........ unless it's a double bluff.....:skep:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Am starting to get really excited!! I think I love dog christmas :blushing:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Reading this has made me all excited again - The prospect that Millie's could arrive soon    


I have had so much fun this year buying for Millie's SS  

Agree with Tarnus an FRM though that any threads on how far we are will give away if we have posted or not and could give clues away unintentionally. :ihih:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Agree too. Even saying you're writing a rhyme or not gives things away!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

It's gonna take a whole nano second for my recipient to work out who it's from


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree - there should be no more progress updates from now.

Just excited 'my parcel arrived' posts


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> It's gonna take a whole nano second for my recipient to work out who it's from


BUT anyone could of ordered from you for their SS


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> It's gonna take a whole nano second for my recipient to work out who it's from


Does it matter ? we all would fight to have you as our SS if we could :lol:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Helbo said:


> I agree - there should be no more progress updates from now.
> 
> Just excited 'my parcel arrived' posts


Yes. Cause I'm having to really think hard about what I'm typing now. :cursing:


Eta....but that's just because I'm super dooper pooper scooper excited.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Does that mean I can't say that ninja stole one of the pressies that arrived yesterday and tried to use her stealth skills to steal the other from the shelf where I thought it was safe  on the plus side she really likes the one she got her mucky paws on so hopefully her recipient will like its replacement. 

Its like having children the rest is hidden in the wardrobe now.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Eeeeeeeee!

(Yes, that is all I have to say)


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Does that mean I can't say that ninja stole one of the pressies that arrived yesterday and tried to use her stealth skills to steal the other from the shelf where I thought it was safe  on the plus side she really likes the one she got her mucky paws on so hopefully her recipient will like its replacement.
> 
> Its like having children the rest is hidden in the wardrobe now.


Hehe! Lily did the same the other week. However I didn't get a replacement so Lily's recipient will be getting a pre-loved present :lol:

She didn't have it for very long


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I am writing a rhyme - or not! 

Don't think I've given anything away!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Hehe! Lily did the same the other week. However I didn't get a replacement so Lily's recipient will be getting a pre-loved present :lol:
> 
> She didn't have it for very long


She went a bit crazy for it so I couldn't take it off her  just ordered a new one so all is well.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Does that mean I can't say that ninja stole one of the pressies that arrived yesterday and tried to use her stealth skills to steal the other from the shelf where I thought it was safe  on the plus side she really likes the one she got her mucky paws on so hopefully her recipient will like its replacement.
> 
> Its like having children the rest is hidden in the wardrobe now.


I know what you mean, Lucky wouldn't take her beady eyes off one of the presents


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Does that mean I can't say that ninja stole one of the pressies that arrived yesterday and tried to use her stealth skills to steal the other from the shelf where I thought it was safe  on the plus side she really likes the one she got her mucky paws on so hopefully her recipient will like its replacement.
> 
> Its like having children the rest is hidden in the wardrobe now.


Well you CAN tell us this....but now people who've received their packages already KNOW you're not their SS.

The more we post from now on, the less secret it's going to be.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Come on peeps its a 'secret santa'


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> She went a bit crazy for it so I couldn't take it off her  just ordered a new one so all is well.





Goldstar said:


> I know what you mean, Lucky wouldn't take her beady eyes off one of the presents


Izzy was/is (cos Im not giving anything away!) more interested in some new christmas decorations I bought for the tree! I found some lovely ones in a garden centre (we bought cheaper ones when we first got the tree and are gradually replacing with nicer ones....Tarnus limits me to 6 new decs per year )! They'd all been individually wrapped and placed in a nice bag which I took upstairs out of monkeydog reach and left on the bed to sort out later! Now later that evening I went upstairs to make up the spare bed and accidentally left the baby gate open and unbeknown to me a certain someone snuck up the stairs behind me. I went through to our bedroom 5 mins later to find it covered in shredded green tissue paper with Izzy sat having a wonderful time in the middle of the mess with a bright red ribbon hanging from her mouth which she'd chewed off the decorations  :aureola:!!

The decorations were mostly salvageable but they look a bit rubbish now after my amateur repairs! They are now safely well out of reach although she does keep eyeing up the bag! 

So whoever has Izzy can just send a box full of tissue paper and she will be like.....:w00t: :001_tt1:!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> BUT anyone could of ordered from you for their SS


yes true, I forgot about that


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think I can be trusted to post on this thread anymore for fear of accidentally saying something I shouldn't :lol:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Coffee said:


> I don't think I can be trusted to post on this thread anymore for fear of accidentally saying something I shouldn't :lol:


Ditto.......


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Come on peeps its a 'secret santa'


I quite agree and its a pet hate when secret santas get given away , but I didn't give anything away, there's still like probably 80% or whatever people who I still might be buying for, I just thought it was funny .

But also I cant believe how organised some people are


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Ditto.......


me too....


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

roll on christmas morning. i'm more excited about what the dogs are getting then my own presents


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pressies now partially bought, roll on next Friday when I can get the rest, wrap them up & post them. Then I can relax


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Christmas day is getting so close ... EXCITED


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Woo hoo.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Can we start an "it's arrived" thread?

I don't want SS spoilt by people posting about where they're up to with buying/wrapping/posting but I do want to see all the exciting posts about packages arriving.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Can we start an "it's arrived" thread?
> 
> I don't want SS spoilt by people posting about where they're up to with buying/wrapping/posting but I do want to see all the exciting posts about packages arriving.


Good idea, I could start one now and copy Branston's post into it? Or should it be started by GS or BC really?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Good idea, I could start one now and copy Branston's post into it? Or should it be started by GS or BC really?


If you use a similar title I don't think it will matter who started it as long as people can find it


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I think GS wanted to start all the related threads.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Good idea, I could start one now and copy Branston's post into it? Or should it be started by GS or BC really?


GS has to start any SS threads - it's the LAW 

But you could repost your pics when it's up and start us all off.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Helbo is correct 

I like to start all the threads so that people can just click on my username and know that every possible SS thread they might need will be on the 'Threads Started by GoldenShadow' bit.

Just you watch someone will get up at 12.10am on Xmas morning and beat me to it though  :lol:

I might have to do an opening one on 1st December or something and have it linked ready for you all to pounce on *the* day 

Here you go:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/336162-old-timers-secret-santa-has-arrived-thread.html


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

You could start an Opening thread on Christmas Eve Eve


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Clue: I will be posting my parcel sometime before the closing date!!! Or, of course, I may have posted it already! 

Have just made my Christmas cake to get me in the mood!! Will be going in the oven after tea so we'll have an evening of Christmassy smells to warm up a gloomy evening. 

Yes, Dogless, I recall you made yours in the early summer - but I bought the ingredients weeks ago. Just needed to get in the mood!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I may or may not have completed my buyings this weekend


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Are there any of you wonderful SS participants who would mind lending me a short amount of your time for some more dissertation research?

I have a set of five questions but they are not necessarily questions where you can just type out a quick answer and be done. My OH just had his interview and he sat there all ummmm ummmm let me have a minute to think!! At a couple of them :laugh:

If any of you wouldn't mind helping me out I would be very grateful. Feel free to ignore this message also, if you would rather not! 

P.S if no one answers I might start sending random PMs begging for help :laugh: You've been warned


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't mind helping you. 
I'm a bit dizzy and get easily confused, but I will help if I can....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Happy to help.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Also happy to help GS


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy to help too


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

You are absolute diamonds, thank you 

I will send you each a PM very shortly. Looking for about 10-12 all in so if anyone else fancies being nosy and having an opinion feel free to say so and I will send you a PM too


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

happy to help too!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Not a participant in SS (just a nosey lurker on here! ) but I guess that isn't a requirement for the questions  - so happy to help if you need anyone else.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Me too  

Am happy to help, (is it long enough now PF hamsters )


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

If you are short of people I'm happy to have a go at answering questions.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm happy to help out too if you're still wanting help


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Happy to help to if you still need people 


Also, may or may not have finished buying for my SS this week...


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy to help if you still need people


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Happy to help if I can!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Have to share this. I was in Pampered Pets last week looking at the Fish4Dogs treats and I thought the were really expensive, so I decided to go to Pets At Home and see if they were any cheaper.

I went into the store and found a young lad and asked him if he would help me, he said he would.

So I said to him "Have you got any Fish4Dogs treats"

He had a look and he couldn't find any, then he got on a stool and picked up a tube of the top shelf and said "Here you go they are 100% fish"

I said "That's why it says 100% Chicken Breast around the rim". Lol.

He then said "Duh, it's the cat ones that are 100% fish."

So this week I went into the store and saw him behind the counter and I said " Hiya 100% fish boy, how ya doing."

He saw the funny side of it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Just to say to all the lovely people who've offered to help so far.

I need to be collating all responses by tomorrow and if you would like me to use yours I would need them by mid morning else I will have to proceed with those I have already. I probably should have been clearer on the time frame, had a dog freezer melt down which has meant I now need to get it done tomorrow as I've been unable to dedicate time to my other modules


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a reminder
9) Final posting deadline is Monday, 2nd December 2013. There is no exception to this rule unless agreed by both GoldenShadow and Babycham2002.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Just to say to all the lovely people who've offered to help so far.
> 
> I need to be collating all responses by tomorrow and if you would like me to use yours I would need them by mid morning else I will have to proceed with those I have already. I probably should have been clearer on the time frame, had a dog freezer melt down which has meant I now need to get it done tomorrow as I've been unable to dedicate time to my other modules


Sorry GS. Really meant to get you a response but got tied up with other things. . If you still need my input please let me know.


----------

